# [FJI] Fiji roads



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Suva / Viti Levu






































































































































































































Prison


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Nadi / Viti Levu


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Nadi









Suva













































Namatomoto


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Savusavu / Vanua Levu. The ony gas station in the town



























Savusavu bus terminal


















Labasa. The second biggest city in the Fiji islands









Main street in Labasa


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Sigatoka / Viti Levu. Main road









Bridge along the road to Natadola Beach









Suva-Raki Raki Kings Road









Bridge along the Kings Road


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Downtown Suva




































No windows on the bus, but curtains...









...for the bad weather


















Ferry


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Suva


















Fijian license plate


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Suva / Viti Levu

Bus terminal station




































Savusavu / Vanua Levu


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Sigatoka / Viti Levu










Bridge to nowhere on Sigatoka River...




































Main street


















Sigatoka-Suva shuttle


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Nadi / Viti Levu






















































































































Navua / Viti Levu




































Suva / Viti Levu


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Interesting pictures!

The signs and markings look like an Australian-British mix


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Probabily due the british colonialism and the australian influence which has in that region


----------



## GROBIN (Feb 27, 2011)

Fiji roads reminds me of Malaysian secondary roads 

Once again, a big thanks to *Satyricon* for pics & research


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

GROBIN said:


> Once again, a big thanks to *Satyricon* for pics & research


Oh too kind!:cheers1: You're welcome, for me it's a pleasure, I have fun to post pics of these places which I doubt I'll ever visit in my life  Maybe if I'll win the lottery....:nuts:


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Some other pics

Suva / Viti Levu


















Courthouse









Ministry of Finance


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Suva docklands / Viti Levu






















































Savusavu / Vanua Levu









Interior road on Vanua Levu


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Viti Levu


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Nadi / Viti Levu


----------



## TheFlyPL (Jun 21, 2007)

Nearly all photos gone ...


----------

